
Porn, gore, and gambling habits aired in Virgin Media breach - 34679
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/03/virgin-media-breach-outs-some-customers-porn-gore-and-gambling-habits/
======
34679
>Virgin Media said in a post that unauthorized access was to a marketing
database that included “limited contact information such as names, home and
email addresses, and phone numbers” for about 900,000 subscribers.

If I have your name, address, email, & phone number, my efforts to contact you
won't be "limited" in any way.

